# Externe Festplattengehäuse - Temperaturen



## Abductee (6. September 2012)

*Externe Festplattengehäuse - Temperaturen*

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich hab bei drei externen Fantec Festplattengehäusen die Temperaturen mitgeschrieben.
Welche Temperatur für eine Festplatte kritisch wird, ist ja ein äußerst umstrittenes Thema.
Hier find ich die Studie von Google ganz interessant: http://static.googleusercontent.com...arch.google.com/de//archive/disk_failures.pdf

Testfestplatte: Samsung Spinpoint P120 250GB SP2504C (7200rpm/8MB)
Temperatur gleich nach dem anstecken lag bei 22°, Raumtemperatur betrug 25°C
(Die Messungen wurden mit +3°C korrigiert)

HDD offen am Schreibtisch liegend, im Leerlauf nach 1h 42°C
Nach ein paar Benchmarks und manuellen Kopien lag die erreichte max. Temperatur bei 44°C


Fantec DB-ALU3 schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0 (1434) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leerlauftemperatur: 41°C
Max. Temperatur nach Testende: 51°C

+ Optik
+ Für einen passiven Betrieb gute Temperaturen 
+ Preis
- leichte Vibrationen
- Gehäuse wird nur durch zwei M2,5 Schrauben zusammengehalten


Fantec MR-35U3, 3.5", USB 3.0 (1869) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leerlauftemperatur: 44°C
Max. Temperatur nach Testende: 45°C

+ Leiser Lüfter der sich erst ab ~40°C einschaltet
- starke Vibrationen


Fantec QB-35US3 schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1430) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leerlauftemperatur: 33°C
Max. Temperatur nach Testende: 41°C (Lüfter läuft im Automatikmodus auf niedrigster Stufe)

+ Optik
+ Sehr stabiles Gehäuse, keine Vibrationen
+ Sehr gute Temperaturen
+ Lüftersteuerung in drei Stufen
- Preis


----------



## fadade (9. November 2012)

*AW: Externe Festplattengehäuse - Temperaturen*

Danke für die Infos, habe darauf basierend vorhin eine Empfehlung an einen Bekannten ausgesprochen


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2012)

*AW: Externe Festplattengehäuse - Temperaturen*

Danke, mein aktueller Favorit ist das Sharkoon Rapid-Case schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0 (0394) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sehr Kühl, keine Vibrationen, gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse und super Preis.


----------

